# Beta dry food



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

does anyone use Beta?

is it any good?

xx


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Beta was what my breeder had Milo on. It's OK but not the best quality food. There's a site call dogfoodanalysis where u can check out different dog foods and see their nutritional value.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No sorry I use Barking heads, which was the most reasonably priced natural ingredients dog food that I could find. No nasties in it what so ever. Weller who was picky has settled into a good eater, two meals a day and eats up with in a few mins.
I had tried Burns and IAMS before this.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a Barking Head fan ...

You can read my review here for Puppy Days  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/09/barking-heads-puppy-days-product-review/

New review coming soon on Tender Loving Care chicken recipe  

Sorry no experience of Beta xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - we give Beau Barking Heads and previous to her our Cavvie used to eat it. We also sometimes have to give her some Natures Menu Nuggets with it as she gets verrrryyy fussy! We have also tried Burns and Applaws but she doesn't like these as much


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is on Burns to see if it will help with her itching but of all the foods
I've tied Barking Heads was her favourite too...


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

looby said:


> does anyone use Beta?
> 
> is it any good?
> 
> xx


Hi! Freddy was on Beta when he came from his breeder, I read a few reviews and was told by my vet that it wasn't the best quality dry food I could give him. They recommended Royal Canin, which I changed him on to, but it was costly to buy from the vets (surprise surprise!) and upset his tum. I eventually switched him to Wainwrights which he has now been happy on for over a year. I would recommend it, but I have also heard that James Wellbeloved is good too.

I imagine everyone will have their favourite food recommendation - at the end of the day, I think its best to do a bit of research and choose something that you are happy with, your puppy/dog enjoys and is affordable for you


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I have just taken Archie off Beta today as when i looked up reviews it was rated 1 star for nutrition. I have started to put him on applaws which has 75% meat content and lots of other lovely things. It's about £9 for a 2kg bag and he will be weaned off the Beta over the next few days. Pets at home sell applaws, the reviews are good too. Hope this helps.


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies- don't think Ill go with the Beta.

xx


----------

